# Colchester Roaster



## Gottzi (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a good roaster in the Colchester area?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope - I can say with certainty there are no decent roasters in Colchester. There are loads of quality roasters online though that will deliver there though


----------



## Gottzi (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh that is a shame, I was hoping to help a local business.

Maybe an opening though for someone.

What about Essex in general?

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Essex is a bit of a coffee dessert really. Pop up to Suffolk/Norfolk though and there are some decent roasters


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Nope, none in Colchester that I know of.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You're probably much better off buying from London, with some top quality going on. Postage isn't too expensive if you cant get down there.



Daren said:


> Essex is a bit of a coffee dessert really. Pop up to Suffolk/Norfolk though and there are some decent roasters


Meh, quality is much better in London.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

aaronb said:


> You're probably much better off buying from London, with some top quality going on. Postage isn't too expensive if you cant get down there.
> 
> Meh, quality is much better in London.


Yup - I agree with mail order (as per my first post), but I wouldn't limit the search to just London as you'll end up excluding loads of quality roasters


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out the forum sponsors first imho - it's nice to repay their loyalty to the forum as they help keep this community running


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's a couple in Essex:

http://thecoffeeofficina.com/

http://modernstandardcoffee.com/

I'd Drive to Woodbridge though (half hour) to Fire station coffee shop & Roasters. (their blend is what I'm drinking now) In the high street (thoroughfare) next to M&Co.


----------

